# May Not Be Around Alot For A While



## SOOOSKA (May 8, 2009)

This is very sad news for me to tell everyone, but Chris has asked me for a Divorce. He sprung it on me last Tuesday April 28, 09. According to him he is NOT in Love with me any more and has supposedly felt this way fora long time.

I'm having a very difficult time with this at the moment, lets just say my head is spinning in all directions. I've lost 10 pounds in less than 2 weeks, can't eat, smoking way to much. 

Have no idea what's going to happen to the bunnies at this moment and I don't even want to think about that.

I will be very cautious as to what I will write on this blog as he at times goes onto RO.

As some of you may be aware I am not working due to the car accidents. I have been trying to find a part time job but with the economy the way it is , it's not easy to find a job. Hey if any one has pull in the Toronto area and knows of a part time job please let me know. I worked as a Customer Service Supervisor for over 9 years before being laid off 4 years ago due to down sizing.

Thanks for listening

Hugs

Susan


----------



## JadeIcing (May 8, 2009)

I don't know what to say. *hugs*


----------



## Bo B Bunny (May 8, 2009)

Oh Susan. I'm so sorry. I wish I knew how to help. It seems like nothing is going right for anyone right now..... and to have this upon you as well... It's just a shame. 

:hug:


----------



## Flashy (May 8, 2009)

Just know where I am. Ok? If you are not coming on RO then feel free to e-mail me at [email protected]

Thinking of you.

x


----------



## TreasuredFriend (May 8, 2009)

Dear Susan, I am keeping you and the bunnies in my prayers and thoughts. Life is fragile, and I hope you find strength to face the months and years ahead.

You and your family are in my thoughts. Hugs.


----------



## CorkysMom (May 8, 2009)

OMG, I'm so sorry....hang in there and good luck. Hard as it seems, you will get thru this.


----------



## okiron (May 8, 2009)

If you ever need to talk, I'm here


----------



## missyscove (May 8, 2009)

:hug:
I'll keep you in my thoughts and prayers.


----------



## Elf Mommy (May 8, 2009)

Susan, I'm so sorry. PM me any time.


----------



## NorthernAutumn (May 8, 2009)

I'm feeling so much compassion for you as you face this turn in the road. There are some wonderful counsellors out there who can help moderate rocky times in a relationship. I really hope everything will be resolved quickly and peacefully. 
I'll be thinking of you, Susan...

If you need bun support, or anything at all, I'm only a few hours away. Drop me a line any time.
:hug:


----------



## slavetoabunny (May 8, 2009)

I'm so sorry Susan. Things may get worse before they get better, but you'll come out of this just fine. Your RO family is here to support you.:hug2:


----------



## SOOOSKA (May 8, 2009)

Thanks everyone for the kind words, they truely mean the world to me. All I can say is thank god for the bunnies they are keeping me sane.

It doesn't help that this will be my first Mother's day without my Mom being alive, even though she had Alzhiemers she was still physically here. And to really top it off our 10th Anniversary would have been on May 23. 

Susan


----------



## polly (May 8, 2009)

I am so sorry Suasn  I am here if you need someone xx


----------



## tonyshuman (May 8, 2009)

Huge hugs.


----------



## Pet_Bunny (May 8, 2009)

This is such a shock.I don't know how to reply to this. You really need a hug.

Stan :hug2:


----------



## bat42072 (May 8, 2009)

I am so sorry... I am sending you a big hug...


----------



## Amy27 (May 8, 2009)

I am sorry. If you need anyone to talk to let me know.


----------



## Wabbitdad12 (May 8, 2009)

I am so sorry this has happened to you. If you need to vent about anything feel free to pm me. 

The one thing I have valued during the rough times in my life are my bunny's, they are a great comfort and it sounds like they have already done that for you. Your bunny's will be there for you. They are great listeners, I mean with such big ears they would have to be!


----------



## trailsend (May 8, 2009)

Oh Susan, I am so sorry. I am here if you need me.


----------



## Maureen Las (May 9, 2009)

Oh Susan 

I feel so bad for you ; I thought you had a really nice life and I guess that you thought so too. 

I have had thoughts and fears with the thought of being alone with the rabbits as I, too, have had health issues which would affect my ability to support myself..
I will send you my e-mail and phone number please contact me anytime 
"hugs"

Maureen


----------



## Numbat (May 9, 2009)

I'm so, so sorry :hug: 

Hope things get better.


----------



## AngelnSnuffy (May 9, 2009)

Susan,

I can't say how very sorry I am, but I can offer you my support. Please call me if you need to or email, pm me out the butt, I don't care. I know what you're going through! Please reach out to me/us on RO! We are here for you!

Hugs and bunny kisses!

Crystal


----------



## DeniseJP (May 9, 2009)

*Wabbitdad12 wrote: *


> I am so sorry this has happened to you. If you need to vent about anything feel free to pm me.
> 
> The one thing I have valued during the rough times in my life are my bunny's, they are a great comfort and it sounds like they have already done that for you. Your bunny's will be there for you. They are great listeners, I mean with such big ears they would have to be!



I agree with Dave...

Things may get tough before they get better...but sometimes the best therapy is holding a bunny and just snuggling it or getting licked by one...

A coworker of mine was miserable until she got her divorce after 17 years...and she adopted a kitten for herself and her girls. She tried to stay positive through the tough times and she keeps positive thoughts on her bulletin board - I forget the author's name but her mantra through the whole ordeal was a book called "I Can Do This."

Hang in there...

Denise


----------



## mouse_chalk (May 9, 2009)

Oh Susan, I'm so sorry. I can't imagine how you must be feeling after such a shock. 

We're all here for you. I wish there was something more we could all do to help! 

Sending big hugs... 

:hug:


----------



## BSAR (May 9, 2009)

Susan I am so sorry. That is awful, I wish you the best of luck in this hard time.


----------



## Leaf (May 9, 2009)

I can only echo what others have said here. 

((hugs))


----------



## TreasuredFriend (May 9, 2009)

*DeniseJP wrote: *


> *Wabbitdad12 wrote: *
> 
> 
> > I am so sorry this has happened to you. If you need to vent about anything feel free to pm me.
> ...


Ditto ^


----------



## myLoki (May 10, 2009)

That is the suck if I ever heard it. Big hugs and lots of heart healing vibes coming your way.

t.


----------



## LuvaBun (May 10, 2009)

Susan, I am so sorry. I can't imagine what a shock this must be. We are all here if you need us. 

:hug: Jan

ps - I've pm'd you


----------



## SOOOSKA (May 10, 2009)

Thanks everyone for your kind replies and concern. Even though I have only met Haley and Crystal from this board your friendship truly means the world to me.

I guess it just proves Bunny people are the best and most caring. 

I'm still so numb about this whole thing as I truly didn't see it coming. I will call those who gave me their number at some point but right now I just have to try and figure things out. So much to do!!

I'm sure the poor bunnies know something is going on. Chris is hardly ever home which is probably a good thing and when he is home their is VERY LITTLE conversation between us, it is all about the bunnies.

Once again thanks for all your kind words.

Susan


----------



## Flashy (May 11, 2009)

The bunnies do probably pick up on the sadness you feel, but they can be great healers, and they can help you through this. Try cuddling them and turning to them when you feel alone and there are no people around. Rabbits are better than people any way *nods* They don't let you down , or hurt you, and they can heal in a way completely unique to animals.


----------



## Becca (May 11, 2009)

When I opened this thread no way did I expect this in any shape or form.  I just can't believe it... like others have said I'm so sorry and my PM box is open anytime for you  This thread has actually nearly brought me to tears but I can't imagine how upset you must be right now 

[[[[[[BIG HUG]]]]]]


----------



## SOOOSKA (May 13, 2009)

Thanks everyone for the nice messages. Boy this is so hard, living under the same roof and not talking to each other.

I'm looking for some type of part time work but like every other City in the world theirs not much out there. Darn recession.

I honestly can't see the light at the end of the tunnel. Honestly my Bunnies right now are my saviour. They give me so much joy at this very difficult time.

Susan


----------



## okiron (May 13, 2009)

Ugh, if you were near me I could try to get you a job. I wish there was something I could do to help you.


----------



## jordiwes (May 13, 2009)

Hi Susan,

Have you ever thought of moving? I don't know what kind of support you have over there, but there is no real hint of recession over here. There are quite a few jobs over here, including government ones that pay quite well.

Thinking of you.

Steph


----------



## Brandy456 (May 13, 2009)

Oh I don't know what to say.. :hug2:


----------



## jcl_24 (May 14, 2009)

I'm not sure what to say either except "I'm sorry and I wish you strength to get through this".

Jo xx


----------



## BunLuvvie (May 15, 2009)

Oh my goodness I am incredibly sorry. It is always one thing happens and then another tragedy happens at the same time. I hope you feel better and try to keep busy to keep your mind off of it. Once again, I really hope you feel better. *hug*:bunnyhug:


----------



## SnowyShiloh (May 19, 2009)

Susan, I'm so sorry to hear about Chris  You must be in a really difficult position. Good luck with healing from him and also finding a job, place to live, all that important stuff. Please keep us updated.


----------



## SOOOSKA (May 23, 2009)

Today is going to be a very hard day for me, it would have been our 10 Anniversary. Who would have thought my life would turn out this way, certainly not me. 

The more I think back on different circumstances the more I think he is fooling around with "Our Good Friend."

Gotta go now he just walked in.

Talk more later.

Susan


----------



## DeniseJP (May 23, 2009)

Stay strong during this difficult time...

Denise


----------



## Wabbitdad12 (May 23, 2009)

Were all here for you! Rabbit lovers stick together.


----------



## cheryl (May 23, 2009)

Oh Susan,i really am just so sorry that you have to go through this....life can be just so unfair sometime's.

And yep...we are all here for you

Many hug's :hug:


----------



## Bassetluv (May 23, 2009)

((((hug1)))))

Yeah, anniversary dates can be quite tough to get through at first. And as wabbitdad said, us bunny people do stick together...as hard as it can be, you're never alone. Oh, and Yofi is poking his nose in to say, this day is also his birthday (I just realized it a few minutes ago...bad bunny mom that I am) so he's sending you some Yofi- :hug:. 

Hang in there Susan, there's a great many of us here thinking of you and sending you love. :inlove:


----------



## tonyshuman (May 23, 2009)

I can't imagine how painful that must be. Huge hugs and I know you can pull through this with strength and grace.


----------



## LuvaBun (May 23, 2009)

I'm so sorry, hon. It must be so difficult for you, living together, but apart.

Yes, we are all here for you, and you have my email address if you need to talk/vent/whatever :hug:

Jan


----------



## bat42072 (May 24, 2009)

my heart goes out to you...I could not imagine what you are going thru... :hug2:


----------



## okiron (May 25, 2009)

How are you holding up?


----------



## SOOOSKA (May 25, 2009)

Thanks everyone for all your kind words. They really mean alot to me. 

It's very difficult living in the same house when you know the marriage is over. We barely talk, he's out most of the time which I guess is a good thing but when he's home he does absolutely nothing and I do mean nothing. He never helps with the bunnies anymore, no house work. what does he think I'm his maid. I'll have to talk to my lawyer to see if anything can be done about this situation.

Now that I'm doing so much more around here my back has been really acting up, jeez how the heck am i suppose to find a job and work in my condition.

Gotta go he just got out of the shower.

Thanks again everyone.

Susan :expressionless


----------



## Bassetluv (May 25, 2009)

I have been wracking my brain, trying to locate a link that I sent to my son last year; it was a resource for finding jobs in the TO area. Unfortunately I cannot find it (I called my son in the hope that he still had it as well, but apparently he didn't save it). I'm still looking, though...

I do know that in some areas of the gov't they offer 'AWA' (Alternate Work Arrangement), which means you can be set up to work from home. That might be ideal for you if travelling back and forth is difficult, or if you need to set up your own work hours, take lengthy breaks because of pain issues, etc.Alternatively, I'm wondering if you would qualify for a permanent disability? 

And I can definitely empathize with having to share living arrangements whilst undergoing a separation...I did so with my ex for several months before we 'officially' separated. The mental stress of it was very hard, with communication being cold and distant. My heart goes out to you for having to endure all of this, Susan...

:hug2:


----------



## JadeIcing (May 25, 2009)

I can only send virtual hugs.


----------



## Luvmyzoocrew (May 25, 2009)

Susan i think about you daily and what you are going through, i truely hope that it gets better and goes fast, so that you can move on and do what you have to do for yourself. Hugs


----------



## AngelnSnuffy (May 26, 2009)

I am saying prayers for you, Susan. I hold you as a friend and if you need me, I am here. Please know that.

Thinking of you!:stikpoke:bunnyangel2:


----------



## okiron (May 26, 2009)

*hugs tight* Hang in there.


----------



## Wabbitdad12 (May 26, 2009)

*SOOOSKA wrote: *


> Now that I'm doing so much more around here my back has been really acting up, jeez how the heck am i suppose to find a job and work in my condition.


Maybe your lawyer can do something that your soon to be ex will have to pay more to you.


----------



## Maureen Las (May 26, 2009)

Just thinking of you Susan ....

"Hugs"

Maureen


----------



## NetherlandDwarf (May 26, 2009)

Im sorry that you have to go through this. but this will only make you much stronger, it may not seem like it now, but dont lose hope, you will have your life back and it will be sooo much better. i cant stress that enough. its so much easier to think of negative thoughts, but dont fall into it. stay positive the best you can. lookinto women support groups in your area, it may sound silly but they can do wonders and create bonds with other women who may be going through the same thing. from that support group you can also create connections with work possiblites or help with home stuff. if you can go out to a movie, have lunch with friends keep people you care about close to you for all the support you can get. You have everyone here on RO who are willing to be here for you at anytime so take advantage of that. maybe you can have a friend or family memember stay with you at your home since your ex is still there, that way it wont be so hard.dont let it get to you at nights when your laying in bed, if it starts have a book by your side or snuggle with your buns or watch some tv. keep yourself busy, but dont over due it physically. 

hope for the best for you, keep us updated!

ray:


----------



## SOOOSKA (Jun 4, 2009)

Well today was a difficult day. Chris wanted us to make a list of everything in the house that we each wanted. Luckily their were only a couple of things that we both wanted. He let me have them. Nice of him!!!!! It was a very hard task to do though.

I've already started to pack some of my pre marriage stuff, gosh I didn't realize how many glasses i owned. Since I will be taking the good crystal and china that will be next on the packing list. I'm keeping it all in the rough in bathroom downstairs. 

I have no idea when we will be selling, as I told him that i need to get a part time job first and at least be working for 6 months. But believe me it is VERY difficult living with someone and not communicating with them. The only time we talk is about the bunnies. Of course I'm doing everything for them, I think he's fed them twice in the past month.

Susan :expressionless


----------



## JadeIcing (Jun 4, 2009)

ray:


----------



## Luvmyzoocrew (Jun 4, 2009)

Susan do you have family that you can go live with till you get on your feet?


----------



## tundrakatiebean (Jun 4, 2009)

This bites Susan, I am so sorry. 

If you wanted to move to Anchorage I could get you a part time job as a manager at the pizza joint I work at - we're always desperate for managers. It's not exciting, but it pays ok and can be pretty lenient. 

Sending you good thoughts!


----------



## SOOOSKA (Jun 4, 2009)

Fran I have no family here.My family live in Northern ON which consists of 2 sisters and 1 brother. I have a couple really good friends here, thank God for them. I do have a niece that lives in TO but she's still going to school getting her Phd and travelling all over the world this summer and next summer.

Thanks Katie, I'd probably eat all the pizza. Yum Yum double cheese of course.

Susan


----------



## Maureen Las (Jun 5, 2009)

*SOOOSKA wrote: *


> Well today was a difficult day. Chris wanted us to make a list of everything in the house that we each wanted. Luckily their were only a couple of things that we both wanted. He let me have them. Nice of him!!!!! It was a very hard task to do though.
> 
> I've already started to pack some of my pre marriage stuff, gosh I didn't realize how many glasses i owned. Since I will be taking the good crystal and china that will be next on the packing list. I'm keeping it all in the rough in bathroom downstairs.
> 
> ...


OMG I feel bad for you; I think that if you have handled it this far that you can handle it. Can you buy like a town home or something so you can keep the buns. ??

Maybe I shouldn'thave asked that ; I just feel sad that such a lovelyperson has to go through this. 
I'm here for you all the way 
'Hugs"
Maureen


----------



## Stardust (Jun 5, 2009)

I don't know you but I am very sorry that this happened :[ I had a boyfriendfor a few yearsand he suddenly broke up with me it was horrible. It took me months and months to feel better.. but even then that is nowhere close to what you must be going threw,not to mention you still have to live with him. I wish I knew what to say to make you feel better. I find in life, though it is very cliche... everything happens for a reason. I'm sure things will get better for you in time. Gosh,I feel so bad for you :[


----------



## ange92040 (Jun 5, 2009)

I don't know you but I am sorry and that was sucky of him to do it the way he did. I wish you well and hope everything comes out better for you then him.

ray:


----------



## DeniseJP (Jun 7, 2009)

Hang in there...:hug:

Denise


----------



## Wabbitdad12 (Jun 7, 2009)

We're all here for you!


----------

